Ask HN: What Skills to Acquire in 2020? - avocadosword
======
hegemeister
I like your question and I am interested into other answers as well. I think
the answer depends on the role you want to fit in.

I can tell you, that I will learn portuguesse in 2020 as my longterm goal is,
to live in portugal and I will set the right foundation next year.

------
codedrome
Depends what area you work in but as you are on this site I assume it's
something nerdy :) I would like to be better at graphic design, nothing to
complex, just the ability to design better icons, favicons, button graphics,
blog post banners etc.

------
thedevindevops
I want to actually make an IDE in the coming year - I've been thinking about
it for months and just need to dive in

------
Crypt0-5haman
1) Learn to code

2) Read at least 50 books

3) Study new languages, for me it will be brushing up on Italian and starting
studying French

------
JJarrard
Better Finance skills, meal planning, creating good habits for completing side
projects

------
jetti
sprite and tileset design for video games

learn Gamemaker Studio

financial discipline

------
probinso
civic participation and community organization

------
kleer001
meditation

cooking

physical fitness

empathy

------
yulaow
webapps security

